# Dead Space - To Buy or not to buy?



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

This game is getting excellent reviews. It looks BLOODY amazing :devil: Who's playing it at the moment then? I really want it but with so many other games around the corner - what to buy? I was set on GOW2 but then there's Far Cry 2, Saints Row 2 and Fallout 3. Hmm. Not too mention Im half way through Star Wars and haven't opened Tiger Woods 09 yet. Typical you dont play anything for 3 months and then your spoiled for choice. 

Blue


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

im definetly getting far cry 2, although ive hard mixed things about it.

but i think dead space is a must, its set to be good (its already banned in 5 countries)


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

my mate is the product manager for this game, he has been bleeting on about it for months and months about how good it is (well he would he is the one responsible for selling it i suppose?).

I was invited to the product launch a few weeks back but had to dip out due to work commitmnets etc.

However i got a copy a week or so before it came out and ........

i have to admit it is actually a good'un:thumbs up:

i think it is the atmosphere you get when playing it (best played in the dark on your own with the sound turned up!)

Far Cry is another good game but a touch frustraiting at points like the save/respawn points being miles away from where you died!!

If your unsure go rent a copy!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i will be getting it, although i think at the moment the best game is still crysis


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

mouthyman said:


> but i think dead space is a must, its set to be good (its already banned in 5 countries)


Must be good then lol. I'm going to pick this one up hopefully this week. I haven't read a negative comment on this game yet. It must be in a different league?


----------



## Andy325 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi. i am finishing the last level of dead space now and was taking a break from it. the graphics are somtimes soooo nice you sit there looking at them and not playing the game lol. it is a game to be played as said bfore in the dark on a big tv..sound up on headphones and it will give you more than a few scares!!very good musical score too to really enhance the game to max potential. think resident evil 4 ..meets the thing,..meets doom and you are pretty much right on the button. the only one gripe i have ..and its very small is that you spend a lot of time picking items up and it slows the pace of the game a wee bit at times..but other than that its fantastic!!!..9 out of 10 here


oh and as good as far cry is it can get a bit boring but the fire effect is so so cool its worth a rent to see that lone lol..id get fallout 3 on friday .looks stunning.!!!!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Deadspace Review


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

GEARS OF WAR 2 !!!!!!!!!!!!! amazing ! gets the heart racing and find myself ducking my head with some of the full on action !!


----------

